# Draft Lottery Thread - Clippers get #7



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*









When: Tuesday, May 21st at 5:00 PM PST;8:00 PM EST
Where: Secaucus, New Jersey
Why: To Determine Top 3 Picks In 2008 NBA Draft











Here's to hoping we get lucky...*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

This is going to be a big day to see where the Clippers stand going into the off-season. Hopefully the ping pong balls bounce in the Clippers favor.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

I got a feeling that we'll get the 3rd pick, which will suck because we don't get Rose or Beasley, but it'll be better than the 6th pick.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

ill take anything... here's to hopefully getting mayo bayless or rose :cheers:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

if we get a top two pick, i will be so happy that i will slap my own momma!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

I hope the Clippers send someone other than Baylor or Dunleavy, maybe that will bring the Clippers some luck.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

Yeah I was hoping they would send Al or EB(#1 pick in '99), but I bet it will be Dunleavy sitting there.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-clippers20-2008may20,0,7043319.story



> The Clippers will learn their position in this year's NBA draft lottery tonight in Secaucus, New Jersey, with Coach Mike Dunleavy representing the organization. The lottery will set the top three picks in the June 26 draft.
> 
> Dunleavy is not taking any lucky charms, but he does have one trick up his sleeve. "I just got back from Italy," Dunleavy said, where he scouted international players and joked, "I saw the pope."





> Clippers Vice President of Basketball Operations Elgin Baylor said that after the team learns their positioning, they will focus on drafting a player who will best fit their system. "When you go in, you like the player you take and you hope he can develop into a quality player."


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

was he scouting danilo????


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

nbadraft.net has danilo going at #4....im hoping if we get #6 that we can get bayless


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

Nets got Jay Z representing them at the draft. WHy couldnt we get franki muniz? lol.

Anyway, We can get 6 different positions:
1,2,3,6,7,8. 

I'm hoping for 3, but i have a feeling we will be getting 7. 

Now, an important question:

When exactly is the draft lottery? Is it at 5 PM sharp? Or at halftime of the game that starts at 5? Also, if im at work, is there any where to watch the results live online? Webcast or something?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

It is at 5 pm and lasts 30 minutes, not sure about how you can watch it online. Maybe you can listen to it via an espn radio stream.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*



yamaneko said:


> Nets got Jay Z representing them at the draft. WHy couldnt we get franki muniz? lol.


Forget Franki as well, should've sent Darrell. That would be awesome



> When exactly is the draft lottery? Is it at 5 PM sharp? Or at halftime of the game that starts at 5? Also, if im at work, is there any where to watch the results live online? Webcast or something?


The show starts at 5, and the results are shown around 5:20 or so, near the end of the show as the first game starts half an hour after the lottery


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*



yamaneko said:


> Nets got Jay Z representing them at the draft. WHy couldnt we get franki muniz? lol.
> 
> Anyway, We can get 6 different positions:
> 1,2,3,6,7,8.
> ...


we could always get billy crystal....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

clipper darrell...an absolutely genius idea.. Dang, imagine as it gets closer to the top 6 pick, him cheering to david stern: HERE WE GO CLIPPERS HERE WE GO.....hoping that our name doesnt pop up at six

Then if it does, he could yell...."HEY DAVID!!! U G L Y You aint got no alibi...you UGLYYYYYYY!!!!!" Haha, now THAT would be a fun draft lottery.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

:gopray:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

anyone find out if its streaming anywhere?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*



yamaneko said:


> anyone find out if its streaming anywhere?


Can't find it...I hear its on Sopcast and the TVu players but thats that


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

http://www.miamiherald.com/594/story/540608.html

Only stream I found...it's @ Miamis arena though with the fan party...hope it helps


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

Great..we drop to #7 as the Bulls jump up from #9....this blows.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread*

Did i call it or did i call it? 7th pick.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread - Clipppers get #7*

Stupid Bulls, Clippers aren't going to find much with 7 to help them in the immediate. Time for conspiracy theorists to come up, Rose is from Chicago and the Bulls get the 1st pick.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Draft Lottery Thread - Clipppers get #7*

With Bulls getting 1, I have a feeling they'll take Rose. I wonder if we can make a nice pitch and get Hinrich


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am glad that Beasley and Ross will be in the east but I hate to see it be in Chicago and Miami. Still pissed about 7 and probably will be for a long time.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

****ing bull****...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

so pissed off right now...bulls defy the odds.....17 chances out of 1000 and they hit the lotto....


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

This f*&#ing sucks!!!! Its all Dunleavy's fault!! We should have sent Al Thorton to represent.... DAMN


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Like I said, losing more games is stupid unless you have the absolute worst record.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Like I said, losing more games is stupid unless you have the absolute worst record.



not true....i'd rather have 3rd than 7th....


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> not true....i'd rather have 3rd than 7th....


I'm talking about winning the lottery here.
I say we trade the 7th pick for a PG, something we desperately need rather than selecting the other people.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

get dj Augustine ......nuff said


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/clippers-pick-year-2047704-one-guard



> "Mike would probably agree we'd have to look at our point guard situation,'' said Baylor, who did not rule out the possibility of the Clippers trading their pick, although that has not happened since 2001, when the Clippers traded the rights to Tyson Chandler, the second overall pick in the draft, to the Chicago Bulls, for forward Elton Brand.
> 
> "Clearly, the idea we go in with is whose the best player available and then, what are (our) needs,'' Dunleavy said. "If it's close, then you go with what your needs are.''


----------

